# How I recovered from DP/DR



## JuliaM (Dec 28, 2012)

I've just posted my 7 steps to DP/DR recovery here:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/34837-7-steps-to-dpdr-recovery/#entry275552


----------



## nickv (Dec 15, 2012)

thanks!


----------

